# 5 Growth Tactics For Your Muscle Building Back Workouts



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Want to really impress me? Cranking out 30 chin ups in a row or bang out a set of wide grip pull ups with a 25 pound weight hanging from your waist. Oh yeah, cranking out a set of 25 reps with 225 pounds on a deadlift will catch my attention too.While watching the 45th [...]

*Read More...*


----------

